# 'Old Fashioned FOUNTAIN Pen'....lol



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dipped my toes into a try at just an old fashined fountain pen that we all used before the advent of ball-points...Turned out real nice.. Big Tulipwood blank on 'El Grande' I found at the 'Rock"... Did this one RIGHT... Slow and careful..LOL.. Beginning to love these big pens..but prefer the 'rollerball' tips to the old fashioned nibs..

Still got my first love for my ol' 7 mm's....but I got about ten dozen of them on hand and dunno what to do with them.. Passing them out fast as I can, but can't make myself stay away from the lathe..LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice work Jim!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great. Also like what I can see of the one in the case. I like the colors.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Looks great. Also like what I can see of *the one in the case*. I like the colors.


---------------------------

Yep, Slip...that is my 'Majestic' Father's Day first try at big pens.. It's made of Bethlehem Olive Wood... That one's goin' to the grave with me..LOL


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

You are a man with great talent. :cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> ---------------------------
> 
> Yep, Slip...that is my 'Majestic' Father's Day first try at big pens.. It's made of Bethlehem Olive Wood... That one's goin' to the grave with me..LOL


That is the coolest pen ever!!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Looks good Jim. Are ya gonna turn an inkwell to go with that fountian pen now? 

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> Looks good Jim. Are ya gonna turn an inkwell to go with that fountian pen now?
> 
> Jeff


---------------------

LOL..Nope, Jeff...kit came with a plunger appparatus and also an ink cartridge that you just poke in...Guess which one I installed ??:redface: Couldn't (wouldn't) figure out the plunger installation...and besides, I don't know where in the world you would buy just plain ol' Ink anymores...LOL

I'll admit to being 'old-fashioned'.....but there is a LIMIT...hwell:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

trodery said:


> That is the coolest pen ever!!!


Yup, gotta agree with Trod on this one, I love fountain pens, AND that is an awesome pen!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Beautiful work and reminds me of way back when but I sure don't miss the big ink stains in shirt pockets.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Beautiful work and reminds me of way back when but I sure don't miss the *big ink stains in shirt pockets*.


----------------------

LOL, Viking...you gotta ask Trodery about the ink stain problem..:rotfl: He had a little problemo with one recently......

And, incidentally, to all you 'regulars' down here in our 'basement'...it's safe to talk to ol' Trodery now...he won't be buggin' you about buying that danged bandsaw he's been pushing.. It now has a new comfortable home...right here in my garage/workshop...Beautiful piece of machinery...just what I needed to complete my setup..(for a while..lol).. Terry was gracious enough to haul that big booger all the way up here to the big city for me yesterday...and, more especially, PUT IT TOGETHER for me.. Man, I never woulda got that done on my own...plus, it must weigh 200 pounds.. Ol' (?) Trod is a GOOD MAN...I was a little embarrased about the clutter and mess in my shop, but he was kind enough not to say anything about it..Man, that BIG truck of his is a beauty, and, need I say, SPOTLESS....LOL:smile:

Trod...It was a pleasure to meet ya and enjoyed our brief chance at gabbing with each other...and thanks again for the FOB my garage part. The old geezer hates to admit that the 'heavy hauling' part of my life is over..and all help is appreciated.. Now you can 'invest' your new found pocket money is whatever 'wild-hair' interest you get interested in THIS week...:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim it was a pleasure finally getting to meet you, your a good guy! Thanks for buying that bandsaw, I had started cussing it as it was starting to get in the way while I'm working on my newest hobby (customizing the Arctic Cat).

It's funny, I stopped at Northern Tool on the way home and bought some stuff to better help organize my tool box, as I started I thought ...I'll cut this with the bandsaw  WHOOPS! It's gone!


LOL at the "Wild Hair" comment 

I wanted to look over your pen inventory but I forgot to ask you to show me...maybe next time!


THANKS JIM!


----------

